
E-Mail Use Falls as Young Chat and Text  - aaw
http://www.nytimes.com/2010/12/21/technology/21email.html
======
ez77
_The company decided to eliminate the subject line on messages after its
research showed that it was most commonly left blank or used for an
uninformative “hi” or “yo.”_

For what it's worth, good ol' mail (/mailx/Mail) makes the subject field
explicitly an option.

